# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم البلاك بيرى سوفت ويير(BlackBerry Software) طلبات : طلب بخصوص فك شفرة البلاكبيري

## hosamameen

لوسمحتم عندي جهاز بلاكبيري9700 اريد ان اعرف كيف يتم ارجاع محاولات فك شفرة الجهاز الى 
10left

----------


## mohamed73

وعليكم السلام 
لحد الساعة لايمكن اخي
يمكنك فك شفرتة عن طريق البوكسات التالية
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
يجب عليك تفعيل البوكس لتستفيد من هد الخاصية

----------


## samy kandel

شكرا اخى محمد للافادة

----------


## TIGER_GSM

تم توجيه

----------

